# Caller ID on HDVR2?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I saw discussion on Tivocommunity how to have a Caller ID server and send the info to the Tivos over Ethernet. 

Anyone know of a) an easier solution and b) whether an update is in the plans? I would think this is a software issue as the modem is already in place.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.bah.org/~greg/tivo/

or

http://www.sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

James...always a good source of info, thanks.

The top one isn't for HDVR2 unfortunately and the bottom one requires network connectivity, and creating a Caller ID server. 

Any other ideas/info?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you try the first one or are you going off the fact it doesn't say it works. I bet it would work...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm worried about crapping out my Tivo if it's not meant for Series II. I usually see most "Adjusting" apps segregate Series I from Series II....


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Where is you sense of adventure? Blocked by your common sense?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I already broke off two pins on my IDE connector on the main HD....luckily they were just the IDE activity light.

If I knew more about Linux, then maybe.....


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I believe the series 2 are hack resistant (except for HDD upgrades). Therefore I don't think you can add caller ID to your HDVR2.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Too bad....


----------

